# 125 gal



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

hey all. Been a member for a few years now but don't think i've ever posted in here. snapped a few pics tonight and thought i'd share. yes there's some algae issues because i just finished one of those cycles of low maintenence and just leaving the tank as it as as long as the fish do well (you know the ones, I'm sure we all have them) and recently got back jnto "babying" the tank and CO2 etc.

125 gallon starfire tank. CO2. some ferts whrn i think of it. rainbows, congos, neon and cardinal tetras.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice. Love the Congo Tetras.
--
Paul


----------

